# Chocolate Bloom



## richo (Oct 15, 2002)

When making chocolate covered candies, sometimes the melted  chocolate ends up with spots on it after it hardens.  What causes this and how do you prevent it?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 16, 2002)

(raising hand high in the air above everyone shouting "I KNOW, I KNOW")

The answer is:  You're not eating them fast enough  

Sorry, I wish I knew but I know nothing about cooking/baking with chocolate.  I did a little searching and I went straight from cheesecakes to dogs in one fell swoop with an ocassional spotted chocolate cat reference.

Hopefully someone will help.


----------



## leigh (Oct 18, 2002)

LOL, Kitchenelf! Thanks!! 

As for the spotted chocolate . . . hang on while I pick my way through the books on the floor and get my Wilton candy book off its shelf (and Explorer, don't you DARE disconnect me while I'm gone!! )

Well.  Will wonders never cease: I'm still connected.  Now for the book!

Oh, well . . . there is an entire chapter on making all manner of chocolates, but no problem-solver chart.  The only thing I find via a fast scan is a caution to be sure not even a drop of water gets into the chocolate during the tempering process, because this will render the chocolate permanently stiff and unmoldable.  There is also a caution about not making chocolates when humidity is high.  No cigar there either.  Maybe Wilton has a web site?  Sorry I can't be more help here .


----------



## Norma (Oct 18, 2002)

Did you "temper" the chocolate? Chocolate for dipping should be melted, cooled, then melted again. Getting the chocolate too hot can cause problems also.


----------



## Mai (Oct 24, 2002)

*You can probably get the answer here... he is an expert on c*

http://jacquestorres.com I hope this helps.


----------



## Mai (Oct 24, 2002)

*I found this there under "About Chocolate"...>*

Why does the chocolate sometimes get a white layer on top?

When a thin layer of fat crystals forms on the surface of the chocolate, it is called fatbloom. It means the chocolate has lost its gloss and a soft white layer appears, giving the finished article an unappetizing look. Fatbloom is caused by the recrystallization of the fats and/or a migration of a filling fat to the chocolate layer. Storage at a constant temperature will delay the appearance of fatbloom.


----------



## leigh (Oct 29, 2002)

I stumbled across the following while browsing another site.  Hope it helps.

(And I hope this works!)

Okaaaay, let's try again.

There we go!  My, my, will wonders never cease.

Others said:
It sounds as if the cocoa butter has separated, and you'll need to re-temper the chocolate.

When you temper the same chocolate a number of times, the chocolate develops white spots. This is called "Blooming".  You can eliminate these blooms by keeping your chocolate over a double boiler on a low heat while making your candies. These blooms will not hurt you, they are just a little unsightly. 

This is me again:
Happy chocolatiering!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 29, 2002)

Thanks for the info leigh - I hope richo has checked back for all the information from everyone.

LEIGH - WHAT IN THE WORLD ARE YOU DOING UP SO EARLY????????  I wish I could be a morning person but I don't think it will happen


----------



## leigh (Oct 29, 2002)

No, no, no, kitchenelf - I was up LATE, not early!!  And am I ever glad to find another non-morning person! :p     As far as I'm concerned, the only way to approach morning is from the other end . . .


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 30, 2002)

Phew!!!!!!  That's my philosophy too - I can stay up all night to get something done - no problem.  But if I go to bed at say........ at even 7:00 PM........... don't even think I can get up at 5:30 even then!!! LOL


----------

